# Help wants more power.



## Noluz (Oct 20, 2021)

I got an electric motor 3.5kw and motor control and all that stuff but it goes so slowly. Do you need any cable for the motor control for the computer in which one? Or how do you make it go a little faster? That in the pictures is what I have. Thanks in advance


----------

